# tractor advice



## goatboy84 (Sep 23, 2009)

looking at white 6045 4, fwd NH 315 baler, is that enough tractor for that baler?
I like the general size of the tractor and it has a loader. I am baling about 20 acres.

let me know


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

According to this  it has about 45 horse. We used to run a Hayliner 276 behind a Oliver 77 in a pinch. Depending on the size of your wagons and if you'll be climbing any hills, a 6045 would run it, not saying you'll like it. Personally I'd find something a little bigger/heavier.


----------



## okhillbilly (Jun 18, 2009)

If the baler is the only thing your going to run it's probably ok. But if you plan on using it on a disc mower, or round baler at any time you probably need something in the 60 HP range to be safe. Alot of guy's around here use 5000 New Holland's or bigger and some 3020/4020 Deere's or bigger. I think the 5000 and 3020 a little on the small side, but get the job done. In heavy hay the plunger on the baler pushes the tractor around.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

okhillbilly said:


> In heavy hay the plunger on the baler pushes the tractor around.


Oh yeah, pushed the Super 77's and 88's around. Also would wear the splines out on power shaft at the flywheel as well. Never had that problem with a heavier, higher horse tractor.


----------



## nwfarmer (Jun 16, 2009)

I baled for 1 year with a NH TC55DA. 55 hp, no cab and it had a bucket. I took the bucket off when I baled. It baled fine with 55 hp. I would never bale again with a tractor with no cab.







I still pull my NH1033 stack wagon with the 55 hp tractor. Also use the brush hog and spray insecticide with it. If I was going for just one tractor it would be 4 whd assist with upwards of 100 hp with a cab. I very seldom use 4 whd assist except when using the bucket.


----------



## goatboy84 (Sep 23, 2009)

thanks for the info, this a very well run sit
I'm getting a lot of question answered honestly.

thanks paul


----------

